# TiVo and Pace announce global partnership



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

http://www.dtg.org.uk/news/news.php?id=4321



> Pace has revealed plans to port TiVo's software to Pace set-top boxes and gateways.
> 
> "The integration of TiVo's advanced television software with Pace's service provider optimized platforms will allow our mutual partners to offer TiVo's best-in-class linear and broadband TV experience with their choice of hardware. This answers strong interest from TiVo's growing list of service providers deploying the TiVo experience to their customers." said Tom Rogers, CEO and President of TiVo.





> Pace intends to offer implementations for both DVR and advanced gateway set-top boxes globally, with an initial product to be made available to cable operators in the Americas.


... and presumably not in the UK at all until the Virgin Exclusive deal expires :down:

(US thread here)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Could just mean you'll get a Pace box when you sign up with Virgin.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Interesting - thanks Steve.

One of the longest established comms companies. I don't know if they consider themselves a UK or US company these days (UK revenues down 32% last year), but their worldwide HQ is in Bradford. I can certainly see they would want a slice of the UK market if possible.

As TCM says that could simply be producing the boxes for Virgin (but they could do that already so they're not leveraging the TiVo deal if that's all they do). 

Or perhaps they could try and target the "forgotten 49%" - people who can't and never will get Virgin Media. (subject to whatever the Virgin "exclusive" agreement means of course).

Well I can dream can't I?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The current box is IIRC a Scientific Atlantadevice.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

(Yes I wasn't suggesting that they currently supply the current VM box - but they _could _offer themselves to VM as an alternative supplier as you suggest. However they wouldn't need a partnership with TiVo to be able to do that).


----------



## MarkE19 (Feb 24, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> The current box is IIRC a Scientific Atlantadevice.


Cisco were the original supplier of VM TiVo boxes, with Samsung becoming a second supplier in September last year - http://blogs.cisco.com/sp/virgin-media-and-us-the-real-story/

Mark.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

spitfires said:


> However they wouldn't need a partnership with TiVo to be able to do that


Have you seen something other than the DTG article? From that the partnership seems pretty limited.

"_Pace has licensed TiVo's Hardware Porting Kit and will work with TiVo to build a TiVo-verified platform which will provide operators licensing the TiVo solution the choice of utilising Pace set-top boxes and gateways_."

It seems to be a deal for a cable operator that wants Pace to supply the hardware and TiVo to supply the software. To me it doesn't really suggest anything more significant.


----------

